# gas ship faraday



## athelstan2 (Jun 28, 2010)

hi looking for info and photos of the m.v faraday served on her 1982


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Two photos here of a Faraday, this one and the next.

Hope it`s the right one.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships F/slides/Faraday-01.html


----------



## athelstan2 (Jun 28, 2010)

*faraday*

thanks Cleveyn i can now get on with the rest of my history


----------



## wt_ro (May 29, 2011)

*Faraday sucked!*

Hi,

I joined the Faraday in April of 1990... at Redonda Island, Rio de Janeiro.

The ship was in bit of a state by then... I remember other crew members telling me it had been thrown out of a UK port because it failed safety tests.

The regular run was Rio to Cabinda (Angola), with the occasional excursion to other places. During the trip we went up to Algeria.
It had also been thrown out of Gib... big crack around the bow.

They had also nipped across to Algeria for repairs... which from the description didn't exactly sound safe.

Used to discharge cargo at Redonda Island (a former leper colony!). Still wore the strange grey uniform!

C/S was VPHL (I think) - Hong Kong registered. Light green superstructure, red hull!

I had a run-in with the manning agency (Delta Marine - former personnel section of Furness Withy) because of the state of the radio room & radar kit. Apparently they bought a set of radio/radar equipment from another ship & fitted that. Shortly afterwards Faraday was scrapped, anyway. Beached in India somewhere.

They didn't offer me any more employment... until they had a sudden requirement for an R/O and I was available ;-)

Sure there must be some other guys out there who know this ship.

Cheers.

(Ex) wt_ro


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

wt_ro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I joined the Faraday in April of 1990...
> Sure there must be some other guys out there who know this ship.
> ...


I didn't but there is a big houlders prescence here. Can you remember any names?

Check out the Houlders Forum or search Faraday as there are one or two comments about her.


----------



## Bryan Mardghum (Aug 27, 2011)

*MV Faraday My memories of building her*

Hi Boys,
I was a draughtsman at the yard she was built at and my name is on many of the drawings used to build her. I spent many a happy hour skiving away in her double bottoms while my section leader thought I was measuring her Still pipes. I even had the skeggs of my boots welded to her deck while I was leaning over the rail one day. I also had a real input into her piping systems. So if they wheren't up to scratch blame my section leader (remenber I was in the double bottoms). She was the second of the two LPG boats I helped design while I lived on the Tyne. The first was the Emiliano Zapata a 3 pressurised sphere vessel. I've never seen either boat or heard about them since their hand over. Also being 600km from the nearest port and 6000ft above sea level does not help matters.
Regards Bryan


----------



## d.selby (Mar 27, 2012)

i served on the faraday from new ,,, BEST ship inthe world then i was 2nd cook&baker ,had some brilliant times. and her sister the cavendish .OH memorys are made of this!!!!!


----------



## d.selby (Mar 27, 2012)

(Pint)(Pint)


d.selby said:


> i served on the faraday from new ,,, BEST ship inthe world then i was 2nd cook&baker ,had some brilliant times. and her sister the cavendish .OH memorys are made of this!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

She was that good she was even a film star in Get Carter. Not what you would call a walk on part though.


----------



## Cadfael (Nov 6, 2006)

Have I got the right ship?
MV Faraday gas tanker. I joined as 4/E in 1991 I was a Manchester Liners cadet but Furness -Withy had taken over. My only Doxford, great ship


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Cadfael said:


> Have I got the right ship?
> MV Faraday gas tanker. I joined as 4/E in 1991 I was a Manchester Liners cadet but Furness -Withy had taken over. My only Doxford, great ship


Yes,FARADAY (Nile SS)mg'd Houlder Bros.(Furness Withy Group)for Ocean Gas Trans.Bt.1971 Swan,Hunter.76J6'Doxford'.B/uChina 1993


----------



## Old Bakelite (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Clevewyn,

Would you mind letting me have a copy of that Faraday pic.

Thanks a lot!

Ian.


----------

